# Eagle Creek Campground contact information



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone have Eagle Creeks number by chance. Wanted to try and make a reservation on the river for a weekend in May. Looked all over the internet, number I got sounded like somes home on the voicemail.

Thanks


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

(937) 392-4989
look me up when you get there, im in the same spot as last year, but the camper got a bit bigger


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm going to try to go down the weekend of the 31st and do some late night carping, you can get spots right on the water right?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

yea she has plenty of room for tent camping, but if your bringing a camper call first
if you setup down by my camper you'll be in the shade after 12 or 1, if you setup by the trees you'll be in the sun...so keep that in mind if its hot


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I called last night, and asked if she was booked that weekend. In my infinite wisdom I didn't ask if she had primitive camp sites available that weekend, she must of though I was speaking about normal camper sites. not primitive ones. I'll call again today and see if I can clarify


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Called again and asked about the primitive sites, and she told me it was a first come first serve type of thing. I explained to her my work situtation, and that I probably couldn't get there till 7PM at the earliest on a Saturday. She was very understanding and told me she would be more than happy to reserve a spot on the water for me. Seems like a nice lady who runs the place


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Tom,
She is a very nice lady, should be a ton of carp up in that creek, Ak put enough corn in it to last 10 years, we caught Carp, Buffalo's and lots of Cats, and turtles many of us have had some good times on that creek front....lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya I've fished down there a few times with the Cag guys, coupled with the fact it's a good carp spot and I can litterally camp on the fishing spot it's a double win for me.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah.. it is a nice place to fish.. i sure miss that whole area.. 
have a good time and catch a few while sinking a few cold ones for me.. my bait will always be there.. LOL


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom,
I told her you would be calling, I have a motor home now so I couldn't put it down by the trees where I had my pop up last year, it had to stay up by the electric pole..so if she's out of room (and more than likely she wont be)just have her put you right in front of me, you'll still be waterfront and have shade


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Doc just pic a weekend you want to come down and i'll see if I cant find us a brisket


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Did somebody say brisket


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah.. i heard it too darryl.. 

its superfreakin-deliciously-yummy..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha the few previous post actually made laugh out loud like truck chiming in out of no-where "Did someone say briskit"


Thanks bigjohn for the heads up to her, sincerly appreciate it! While were on the subject, any word on a OGF outting there this year?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't worry Ak, I'll make sure to have a few for you


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

If u ever ate Bjohns brisket you would understand  AK I also will put a cold ones down for U while I am down there this year  Tom when U decide on a date let me know,we will be stopping at EC quit a bit this year on our way back from our land in Aberdeen,I will try to stop in while u are there.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I look forward to seeing you guys down there
as far as the ogf outing I'm thinking early Sept or somewhere close to that, so check your calender's and hit me with some dates, im open to just about any date


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm definitally going to be there Saturday the 31st. Won't be getting there untill at the earliest 7PM due to work, but plan on making the most of it and just having a relaxing time on the water. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for some nice weather!


----------

